# ezjail not in sync with host system



## irukandji (Nov 15, 2016)

I have upgraded it using upgrade -u but after some curious problems with Synth I have figured out that /lib/*.so on the system are having different hashes than those in jails. Meaning the basejail is having different version of libraries and as a result I am having problems with using the Synth built packages within jails... 

I have nailed it out until now, but I can't find the reason or fix for it. Can someone help me out?


----------



## freebuser (Nov 15, 2016)

What happens if you run `ezjail-admin update -u`


----------



## irukandji (Nov 15, 2016)

```
You have a partially completed upgrade pending                                  
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install' first.                                    
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch -F' to proceed anyway.                      
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.                        
Fetching metadata signature for 11.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.  
Fetching metadata index... done.                                                
Inspecting system... done.                                                      
Preparing to download files... done.                                            
                                                                                
No updates needed to update system to 11.0-RELEASE-p3.                          
No updates are available to install.                                            
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

This is all. Also if I check `uname -a` on host, jail and host both report 11.0-RELEASE-p3. But when I check md5 for instance for libc.so.7, host is having 
41a5078061d76bd056bfb9db7f6742ec, while the basejail has 9da5e91c391434699d0cc426fe978e2d


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2016)

irukandji said:


> also if i check uname -a on host, jail and host both report 11.0-RELEASE-p3.


There's always only one kernel. So a `uname -a` in a jail will always show the information from the host, regardless of the version of the userland binaries of that jail. Use `freebsd-version -u`.

Note that `ezjail-admin update -u` only _updates_ the jail, it does not _upgrade_ it. See ezjail(7):

```
ezjail-admin update -u
             Update the base jail to the next release using freebsd-update(8)
             (i.e. using binary packages). This may be used only to update an
             existing installation.

     ezjail-admin update -U -s 8.0-RELEASE
             Upgrade the base jail to the host system's release using
             freebsd-update(8). This may be used only to upgrade an existing
             installation. Tell freebsd-update which OS version to expect in
             the basejail via the -s option.

             Note: Check uname(1) and especially the UNAME_r environment vari-
             able to upgrade to different versions.
```


----------



## irukandji (Nov 15, 2016)

freebsd-version -u reports 11.0-RELEASE-p3 both within the jail and on host system. 

The update command was executed to upgrade creating this thread but just for info:


```
> sudo ezjail-admin update -U -s 11.0-RELEASE-p3
Password:                                                     
freebsd-update: Cannot upgrade from 11.0-RELEASE to itself     
freebsd-update: Cannot upgrade from 11.0-RELEASE to itself
```


----------



## freebuser (Nov 15, 2016)

Did you build your world and kernel or downloaded from FreeBSD site?


----------



## irukandji (Nov 16, 2016)

It was downloaded, it is not a custom build


----------



## freebuser (Nov 16, 2016)

Are you sure your host update was successful?


----------



## irukandji (Nov 16, 2016)

How should i know that?  There was no error reported, i had some problems rebuilding all the ports but that was it...


----------



## freebuser (Nov 16, 2016)

irukandji said:


> How should i know that?  There was no error reported, i had some problems rebuilding all the ports but that was it...



`freebsd-update install` in host?


----------



## irukandji (Nov 16, 2016)

Naah, the upgrade went just fine, from 10 to 11 and then later updates... this is something else...


----------

